# Less choices for Electronics around here



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Circuit City went out of business
Tweeter is out of business
Lechmere went out years ago
CompUSA gone

So what's left...?

Best Buy
Sears
Walmart & KMart ..Oh joy

There is a place in Boston - MicroCenter - mostly PC stuff

We need a 2nd DVD player
We still have 2 VCR's & a DVD/VCR player
Not going into Blueray yet


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

I feel ya! We used to have a Newegg store here, but last time I passed by there it was a "BBQ Emporium." All my audio equipment has to come from a distributor, and they are getting scarce and the shipping kills me. There are the installer shops, but after they put their markup on it it costs double, and they don't like DIY competition. Why can't the factories open up outlets?

There's the eBay crapshoot...


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

I was out California a few weeks ago and went to a Fry's. Very cool store. Seemed to have everything and the prices were very good.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The portable DVD player the wife bought for the car stopped working
I told her it was junk when she bought it
But Kohl's gave her all her $$ back

Instead of 1 for the car we are going to get a simple DVD to connect to the TV in the sunroom for our son

Once he gets older maybe a portable DVD for the car again


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm led to believe that the span of quality for the DVD players that the closed stores mentioned used to sell is about the same as the span of quality for the DVD players sold by the stores still in business named and also Costco, BJ's, etc.

You might find some decent stereo and video gear at a "computer show". One outfit that runs these "flea markets" on random Sundays in random New England cities is ncshows dot com.

The Boston area has a unique place called U-Do-It Electronics, located in Needham, I-95/128 to Highland Ave. (south of the pike), go east towards Newton but turn left just after the median ends. They're closed on Sundays, though.

>>> Why can't the factories ... ?
If you would like to go to China (I had a fabulous vacation there last year although I wasn't prepared with all the data and magazine reviews needed to make an intelligent choice of what to buy so I didn't.)

One brand of DVD player some relatives and I had problems with is Coby. Would freeze and/or skip a lot.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I fear it is a sign of the times and I guess I have just gotten in the habit of shopping online through Amazon, Tiger Direct and such ilk. If it is just a DVD player try eBay and Overstock and some of the liquidators should pop up. We still have Radio Shacks for parts but the stores get smaller and smaller and stock less and less.


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

jerryh3 said:


> I was out California a few weeks ago and went to a Fry's. Very cool store. Seemed to have everything and the prices were very good.


I like fry's too, lots pf small hard to find parts too



sdsester said:


> I fear it is a sign of the times and I guess I have just gotten in the habit of shopping online through Amazon, Tiger Direct and such ilk. If it is just a DVD player try eBay and Overstock and some of the liquidators should pop up. We still have Radio Shacks for parts but the stores get smaller and smaller and stock less and less.


I'm in audio for a living (if you can call it that) not home, but car. It's insane how even at my cost I can't sell something to compete with the internet. I wonder how long till a lot more places go down cause of the internets. I actually stopped selling product a while ago, and if it wasn't for my own product that I manufacture I'd be done for. Sign of the times indeed.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=260-367


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

Crutchfield is a good source for stereo and video gear. almost everything they sell comes with instructions for DIY or you can have an installer do the work. Newegg is more PC oriented but they do sell DVD players and the like. Amazon is actually a pretty good resource as well. 

If you want an actual brick and mortar store those are becoming harder and harder to find and I think it will take a full swing of the pendulum before people realize that actually getting your hands on something to try it out is worth the extra time.


----------

